# How many Scientific Equations do you know?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

We've seen enough English games and tests. How 'bout the more scientific (some would say smarter ) bunch? How many of these 141 equations do you know, even if you can't recall exactly each variable? Go by the headings. Within are just different arrangements and variations. In case you're wondering I saw the same equation twice in the 142 listed (the frequency/ period relation).

https://physics.info/equations/


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O i was the first to vote. :O 
i took the plunge... now folk will see how strange i am... (most are from waves and optics, along with modern physics.) :3


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The descriptors are off. I took applied science in University as major, and had 90% in fundamental physics, but still only around 67.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Holy, who’s the one with the 120-129? Too bad I can’t see those voters after voting myself.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I studied most of the ones i know while studying other things... which they corelate.  while some i learned in high school. :3 which even though some (which i didn't coount) i knew the name, but not the formula. ...and since you asked about how many formulas we knew... i went with the ones i knew... which came to be 32. (60 or so if you count the ones i knew about but not their formulas.) 


*suspicious eyes, this is one of my weaknesses in the world of knowledge. (my other two are, working and speaking.)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> I studied most of the ones i know while studying other things... which they corelate.  while some i learned in high school. :3 which even though some (which i didn't coount) i knew the name, but not the formula. ...and since you asked about how many formulas we knew... i went with the ones i knew... which came to be 32. (60 or so if you count the ones i knew about but not their formulas.)
> 
> *suspicious eyes, this is one of my weaknesses in the world of knowledge. (my other two are, working and speaking.)


I remember one semester, I thought the prof was killing us with the Biot-Savart Law. Turned out it was only a preface to the Faraday and Ampere Law later in the course. Students were chuckling with disbelief as the prof kept working out this one example in total abandonment.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O electical formulas are insane...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

Here is the (Australian) coach of England's Rugby Union team explaining F=MA after the defeat to France at the weekend:



> If you don't have power, it's very hard to get momentum. Power is force times mass, and it's how quickly you can accelerate it.
> England head coach, Eddie Jones


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Somehow limited by the comparison to Hawking.....!

I would happily admit to knowing hundreds of chemical equations. It's called my job.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

From the categories in the OP's linked list I only know one equation but can't find it in the form they present it. This is what I know: 

Watts = Amps * Volts

I do know a few others but outside the categories in the OP's linked list.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> From the categories in the OP's linked list I only know one equation but can't find it in the form they present it. This is what I know:
> 
> Watts = Amps * Volts
> 
> I do know a few others but outside the categories in the OP's linked list.


:O you don't know E=mc^2?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

is not bad but I am from the future so its







for me 

I have computers in my eyballs


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> is not bad but I am from the future so its
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know of the first one but don't know it to be able to do anything more than stare at it in awe.

The second representation you have with the summation signs looks like it must be the formula for how my muscles cramp from old age.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Capeditiea said:


> :O you don't know E=mc^2?


Oh I know that one again to stare in awe, but not to actually use it. But were these in the OP's linked list? I could not read it well. I think much was in other forms or Greek.

I once knew the formula for calculating the viscosity of a mixture of two oils. It required log and antilog functions.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Oh I know that one again to stare in awe, but not to actually use it. But were these in the OP's linked list? I could not read it well. I think much was in other forms or Greek.
> 
> I once knew the formula for calculating the viscosity of a mixture of two oils. It required log and antilog functions.


scroll down all the way to modern physics and it should be the eighth one... or the fourth one on the second line... *nods it should be there.  if not, i must be seeing things...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Capeditiea said:


> scroll down all the way to modern physics and it should be the eighth one... or the fourth one on the second line... *nods it should be there.  if not, i must be seeing things...


When I look at that page I see double.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I've never revealed what I teach here at Talk Classical. Let's just say that I know and use almost all of those equations in that list in the link.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Advanced Cookery?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> When I look at that page I see double.


good, you are one of us.  now the next step is to configure one of them and do some ritual that brings popcorn and donuts.  i request you grant me the donuts... you can have the popcorn...

but on a less serious note... i have seen too much about food and now am hungry... :O


----------

